# Helping Hands Grow 2017



## tcbud (May 20, 2017)

With help from friends here at MP we are starting another year of a Medical Marijuana Grow.

We grow outside, in Smart Pots (45 gal.) 50-50 old to new soil. Under ideal conditions we are usually transplanted and outside by now. We had some problems with germination on the seeds we intended for this year. With the kind help of our friends here giving us some seeds we have 18 small plants that have yet to be sexed. We transplanted from 4 inch to gallon pots today. We will be leaving those pots outside until they show sex in the next few weeks. We have been hardening them off for the last week after starting them under T5's at 14 hours of light.

I will get into what we have growing in a later post when we have the girls and boys separated. Here are some pics on us transplanting. 

View attachment IMG_0753.jpg


View attachment IMG_0752.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2017)

Nice start to what is fosure gonna be an EPIC OD......green mojo TC, glad to see you get your thread up and going. If you ever need anything shoot me a PM, were not strangers


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2017)

Thank you Kraven, glad to have you here. Come by when you can and please don't hesitate to comment.

That goes for all of y'all, please ask questions, or just say hello. Glad to help any new growers or poke fun with all you old "Farts". 

Glad to be back and this year is gonna be fun.....might be some Northern Lights in the mix this year.....my all time fave.


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2017)

Well well well, it is surely summer now. TCBUD is in the house! Ok, if you're doing an od journal I will too.   I love it when you return  Woohoo.. i will be watching.


----------



## yarddog (May 20, 2017)

I hope you get some nice northern lights girls.    I was told they are the real deal.   
I'm excited to see them in your care, and in the great sunshine!    This is going to be great.   Always look forward to your thread.


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2017)

Both of you, Rosebud and Yarddog welcome welcome. Without you two and Umbra things would be quit different here. Thank you all so much.

Rose, would love to keep up on an outdoor journal. I'm hoping to find one here of 
the Hemp Goddess too. And will be looking in on lots of journals I'm sure.

Two more pics. Overall garden and a view from my stool. Chilly here tonight. We will leave them out tonight. In direct sun for an hour in the morning, then back to the dappled shade under the oak. They got some direct sun this evening too just before sunset. 

View attachment IMG_0758.jpg


View attachment IMG_0760.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 21, 2017)

Yes my world is upside down sometimes. Did try to fix that. It is late, guess I'll leave it for now.


----------



## umbra (May 21, 2017)

Green Mojo on the outdoor


----------



## Kraven (May 21, 2017)

I just turned my monitor upside down and got the good view


----------



## kaotik (May 21, 2017)

:aok:  lookin forward to watchin another beauty grow show
best of luck this season TC


----------



## RubyRed (May 21, 2017)

:ciao:  


Happy Growing


----------



## yarddog (May 21, 2017)

Sharing is what it is about.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2017)

Tcbud, I am, as always, looking forward to your outdoor grow journal.  You just seem to rock it outdoors!    

I am hoping that Rosebud will also have a journal....just looking at her backyard is a pleasure.

I will try and get an outside journal up, too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2017)

Pulling up a chair:joint4:.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2017)

sweeeeet :48:


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2017)

As the sun sinks slowly in the west......

We have identified one female. May have three more growing hairs.

So, 

1. northern lights female
2. Assorted plants, bottom right is alternating nodes already. Fun.

We have most of the plants in their gallon pots then buried in the smart pots to keep the roots from baking. Our temps have been mid to high 90's f. Over night temps 47-56f. I think they have doubled in height since the transplant.

Welcome all, good to see you old friends and new. I have been growing now as a member here since 2007! Sure does not seem that long. Hope we get another good show this year.

Rose, have you started your outdoor journal yet? Hoping Stonloc puts one up too. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and dang if June 1, isn't just around the corner. 

View attachment IMG_0769.jpg


View attachment IMG_0766.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2017)

I'm hating my iPad right now.

Ommmmmmm


----------



## Kraven (May 30, 2017)

Woohoo looking good TC, things are progressing really well. Got to be the way your holding the ipad, funny to see you post sideways


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2017)

TCbud, could you please tell me about the leaving the plants in the pots before transplanting into the smart pots?  How does this keep the roots cool and how do the roots get out into the smartpot?


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2017)

I will get ahold of my boy ston~ and tell him he is wanted.   THG, i thinks he does that for insulation from the heat until the plants get climatized... I had a clone droop and looked like it was going to die yesterday from the heat.  I moved it under the patio and it perked up overnight... too hot too fast here.


----------



## ston-loc (May 30, 2017)

Hey hey hey, am I late to the party? :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2017)

Ston~ my friend tcbud would like you to start a journal. I second that.  Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2017)

Goddess, what Rose said. Those black gallon pots get real hot in the summer. While we are waiting for their sex to show we have them buried. The ones not buried are in the shade as much as possible (the pot part).

I think I am taking the pics wrong side up on this iPad too. Let's try another. I will take it down if it is upside down. 

View attachment IMG_0767.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2017)

Good to see you Ston-loc.

How's the outdoors look for you this year?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2017)

I misunderstood--I thought this was a permanent transplant.  I got a few bales of straw so I could use it to pile around the pots until I transplant and then I will use it for mulch.

Ston-loc, good to see you--your grows are always so fun to follow along with.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2017)

1-3 Transplanted number eight female in the garden, a Northern lights.

4. A Satori, possibly female. Fingers crossed. Lots of purple on her.

5. Overall garden. Some sun gold cherrie tomatoes in the mix.

We have bugs showing already. I think both thrips and spider mites. No clones and bugs, go figure. Sprayed them with some Doctor something or other left from last year, will get the name next post. Worked real good on thrips last year.

Three more have my hopes of being female. No nads are good nads.  

View attachment IMG_0783.jpg


View attachment IMG_0784.jpg


View attachment IMG_0785.jpg


View attachment IMG_0779.jpg


View attachment IMG_0778.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2017)

Woohoo the pen is full, wont be long till they are trying to get out of the top again TC


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe the whole world is thip land. I have sprayed 3 times and it kills them and all the eggs, then a week later i see another one walking around... Can't blame clones this time.. Did you use dr doom?  But then a new one comes... yikes. You have all my sincerest mojo for your grow this year.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2017)

Got those dang bugs on the run. Spraying three days apart is gonna do the trick. For now at least. The bug spray is Captain Jacks (captain/Doctor close right?). Organic according to the label, never can believe all you read tho. As was found out about some other pesticides looked into here in a thread I read.

Rose, have you found that Nurse Larry shows sex later than other plants? I'm wondering if they are confused because of its name? Medicine woman x Larry OG? I have three with very small nodes not developing with pistoles or looking like nanners. I'm hoping they are not male. I have 2 Satori so far and am very excited to have them, always wanted to grow it since reading you and Godess grows it regularly.

We had rain here for a full day, picked up an inch overall. Rain forecast again today and tomorrow. I keep my fingers crossed the drought is over. Rain is good but is messing with my bass fishing this week.

Green mojo for y'all and have a safe weekend.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey, no I haven't noticed Nurse Larry to be slow.. There are 2 phenos.. I have a friend growing 50 Nurse Larry. I am pretty tickled. I have some plants, cbd that haven't sexed either.... Don't you start to feel like a gynecologist looking for the sex all the time? lol  Nanners? you mean boy parts? Never had a nanner ever from her.

Yes, i use captain jack, (spinosade) weekly.  I hope you don't have rain so you can fish TC. It is cold here 52 now.  Continued mojo for your grow!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 10, 2017)

Hope you get them bugs ran off TC...and LM Bass fishing......is right up my ally


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm gonna have to talk to Mr. TC, he is looking for sex on those plants three times a day! 

Kraven, Monday for Bass fishing. Large mouth or Small Mouth I don't care.

Storm should be passed by then. Forecast 37f overnight here tonight! Kinda cold. I don't think it will get that low.

FYI readers a bit of MJ trivia, Marijuana can stand low temps above freezing. I understand they stop growing at 46f. I've had them outside without cover up to frost for a night or two and they have not died. Come on summer!


----------



## Kraven (Jun 10, 2017)

tcbud said:


> I'm gonna have to talk to Mr. TC, he is looking for sex on those plants three times a day!



Oh my did i read that wrong the first 2 times, but sure did get a good chuckle both times 

Bass on Monday.... sounds about right, smallies or large, pick your poison .


----------



## Budlight (Jun 10, 2017)

I wonder if the bugs these guys use outdoors  would be good for you and rose :48:

https://youtu.be/urckpADh9UY


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2017)

Bud, we tried praying mantis. Not so hot a return on the money. Bugs that are good don't hang around outside like the bad ones do.

Well Kraven, I enjoyed the heck outa writin' that. A little humor is just the thing while vedging.


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 16, 2017)

:ciao:

I have had plants out in the snow...IHO  they dont die from low temps just stop...and when temps rise they began again.  also makes for some cool colors

tcabs


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2017)

Will be looking at triple digits this next week says the weather man. Top end on Sunday will be 107f. Then it will fall off to the cooler 101-102f. The girls are doing well. Will be taking some clones tonight to fill in the last three pots. 

1. The Fem Headband 818, alternating nodes for some reason.
2. Nurse Larry, with some potential males.
4. Northern lights

Went fishing on Tuesday, got a 18 inch Largemouth Bass and a few 12 inch smallmouth. I'm gonna have to go fishin a lot this summer to beat how much fun it was hooking that fish.

Have a good weekend all. And for those of you in the North State, keep cool if you can, gonna be a HEAT WAVE! 

View attachment IMG_0797.jpg


View attachment IMG_0800.jpg


View attachment IMG_0801.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jun 16, 2017)

they are looking good tcbud. i talked with the guy that gave me the northern lights seeds. he did an open pollination with some very good genetics, and a real deal '89 cut of N.L. you should find some very good stuff, can i ask, how did the germ ratio go??
 I am watching yours close, i am interested in these seeds, but will not be able to run any for a while. while i wait, i can live through your posts. haha


----------



## Kraven (Jun 16, 2017)

Evenin' TC, looks like things are progressing along....triple digits are just gonna be yucky. You still got the pots buried are are the all in the big pots now?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2017)

Kraven, I have three pots yet to be filled. We are taking clones in the morning to get them going. 

Yarddog, I think we are looking at 50/50 on male female for the Northern lights. Hope your telling me we have seeds here from a 89 mother? I think the Satori was 2male to 1 female. I may still yet see another Satori female. We got 1 female GDP cross. Don't remember the Nurse Larry numbers, paperwork is down stairs.

Thanks for looking in guys n gals.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 17, 2017)

TC that NL in there is the true 89 NL#5, I know where it came from, should bring out some old school taste too.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2017)

One more Satori is now planted permanently. She showed her hair yesterday. Now we are at a 10 count total. Decided not to clone, may just go with 10. I an holding out hope on one more Satori and one more Nurse Larry. It is odd to have them scattered through the garden. Usually the strains are in a row or next to each other. It will take me awhile to memorize their positions.

I hope you all have a wonderful Fathers Day all. Give dad a call if you can. Just a gentle reminder from a mom.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 23, 2017)

The heatwave hangs on. I think we have been 10-15 degrees over our average for over a week now. We had four days at least in the 107-8f realm. I would love a cool 100f degree day.

The girls seem to be thriving in the heat. The overnight temps are 55-60f.

1. Mixed group
2. Headband 818
3. Nurse Larry, bushiest of the girls.

We still have three would be males out there. One I am unsure of, the other two, well they live only because they look nice.

Almost all of them are alternating nodes now. Seems early to me,  but my mind slips in memory more and more. Maybe they are right on time. Should see five more weeks growth before we have flowers forming.

Have a good weekend all. 

View attachment IMG_0807.jpg


View attachment IMG_0808.jpg


View attachment IMG_0809.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2017)

Just beautiful tcbud!  Sending girl mojo your way.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 23, 2017)

Whew TC, brutal conditions, but the plants look to be doing well.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 25, 2017)

Plants loved the heat wave!!! Can't say so myself... Lookin good Tc :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2017)

Well into July now. The cage has been opened up and the grid for netting has been strung. The girls are growing like weeds, anywhere from 4 to 5 feet now. With the late start we had, I will be really happy when they hit six feet.

Over all now the line up is, 4 Northern Lights, 2 Nurse Larry, 2 Satori, 1 Grand Daddy Purple cross and a Headband 818. Also are three itty bitty Northen Lights clones. The Headband 818 is not showing female pre-flowers or Male pre-flowers but it is a fem seed. Thank you friends again for the seeds.

1. Overall garden 
2. Headband 818
3. 2 Satori
4. Northern Lights
5. Grand Daddy Purple Cross 

View attachment IMG_0816.jpg


View attachment IMG_0813.jpg


View attachment IMG_0811.jpg


View attachment IMG_0810.jpg


View attachment IMG_0814.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi TcBud, plants are looking great. The gdp cross is mine. It's gdp x bpu. bpu = blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hashplant. I think you will like the medicine from it. Good luck.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you Umbra. I knew what the GDP stood for, the other BKU had me stumped. I am really looking forward to tasting it.

:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2017)

It is Keef and DD's workhorse for pain. Keef, of course has more metal plates and screws in his face than actual bone, and DD having FM and still working. Tried and true meds. I have seen a few cuts with fan leaves bigger than a dinner plate.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow TC really looking good heading into the hot months now, they all will be 12 footers in a few weeks.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you Umbra and Kraven. I have grown GDP in the past and was it very good. Usually my favorite of the year.

The netting is in place and I spend time tucking branches as they grow. The weather as been alternating between hot and scorching. I see no adverse effects. They just drink more and as usual Mr. TC is watering twice a day. We are feeding fox farm Grow big every three days. Will be starting the open sesame soon. They are all alternating bud sites now.

1. Nurse Larry in front, Northern Lights beyond.
2. Northern lights
3. GDP x BKU
4. Front shot of the garden garden with the two Satori.

Two more weeks or so and we should be seeing some pistoles clustering. 

View attachment IMG_0818.jpg


View attachment IMG_0819.jpg


View attachment IMG_0820.jpg


View attachment IMG_0822.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2017)

wow have they grown. Beautiful TC!


----------



## kaotik (Jul 18, 2017)

tradesies?  
lol

always shamed looking at your grow TC.. "damn they grew _that_ much"  
your doctor ever get concerned with how green your thumb is?  

great job (as always   )
looking forward to next update


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello all and thanks for stopping in.

Taking a few days to go to the lake with family. Will update when I get back. Since those pics above were taken, I can't believe how much they have grown myself. Mr. Tc is the one who monitors those girls. I pretty much just mix nutrients any more.  We usually chicken leg the girls. This year we may forgo that and see how they turn out el natural.

Have a good week end all.


----------



## Lesso (Jul 21, 2017)

They look very good. Youre in for a big haul i bet. Cant wait to see the bud show.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 21, 2017)

a pleasure on my eyes tcbud, as always.    i feel like i have a dog in the fight. lol.     have fun, look forward to the next update.
i found, indoor at least...  that chicken legging helps with weight, not sure how the sun vs. indoor lighting could change the outcome.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

These girls like it HOT!

Or

These girls are HOT!

So goes the summer of 17. One word discribes it out there, HOT.  I don't think we have ad a day under 100f in the last month. Seems that way anyhow.

The girls are as usual growing like weed.  I was sceptical about the getting as big as other recent grows here. But I'm thinking we're are very near size of last years plants. We have started the open sesame nutrients along with the Grow big. We did not chicken leg this year and I like the look of the full bushes.

Random pics this time. Last one is the view from my stool. 

View attachment IMG_0828.jpg


View attachment IMG_0832.jpg


View attachment IMG_0833.jpg


View attachment IMG_0836.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

yarddog said:


> a pleasure on my eyes tcbud, as always.    i feel like i have a dog in the fight. lol.     have fun, look forward to the next update.
> i found, indoor at least...  that chicken legging helps with weight, not sure how the sun vs. indoor lighting could change the outcome.



The husband swears it makes bigger buds, the chicken legging. We have done no trimming on these plants due to the late start. I'm curious to see the weight difference.

We are using molasses throughout the Grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

And we haven't had the flower stretch, at least I haven't. WOW, you may be bigger than last. I put mine out later than usual too.   You got pot trees, tc!  love it.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2017)

The heat got up to 117f in the last heat wave. Yesterday it finally broke and settled down to 103f. What a relief! The plants were getting droopy during the hottest part of the day. With a little cold water they would perk back up. Hope that was the last heat wave of the summer.

The plants are way bigger than I expected them to get.

1. Plants, most of them over the top yellow rope.
2. View with the Headband (which seems to be the smallest now).
3. The Grand daddy cross. Dang it got Big!

The plants are in the stretch now and putting on more calix/piste clusters (bud sites). I am finally beginning to believe we may get a pound a plant.

Hope you are all having a fine weekend. Bout time for me to read a book. Cheers! 

View attachment IMG_0841.jpg


View attachment IMG_0845.jpg


View attachment IMG_0846.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 5, 2017)

Beautiful as always my friend. Yeah, the heat can chill out for sure. The recent humidity here was even worse though. Even got a brief rain and they loved it. Can't wait to see your beautiful cage full of colas :48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2017)

Here we are some ten weeks into this years garden (since transplant to the cage). The weather is no longer hitting the high 110's. Seems the mornings almost feel like September as the overnight temps have gone back to normal, less than 60f. The stretch is amazing, and pistol clusters indicate to me we are on our way to some great buds.

1. View from the back door. You can't comfortably walk thru the garden any longer.
2. The Nurse Larry, one of the tallest.
3. The Satori, the smallest, lol.
4.  Beginning to flower, Northern Lights. The shortest plant and one of the fullest.

I write words and delete them about social issues here often. Not wanting to offend or poke at anyone. Today I will not delete my feelings. If we can come together as growers, as humans, and get along here, take that to the streets, take that into your lives and hold it close. We are all humans, tho we may not see the world from the same eyes, we all can love one another as fellow humans even if our politics do not always mesh. If each time something horrible in the world happens we can move closer to accepting all humans as brothers maybe someday we will all live in peace.

I wish you all well. 

View attachment IMG_0858.jpg


View attachment IMG_0859.jpg


View attachment IMG_0860.jpg


View attachment IMG_0863.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2017)

WOW, just lovely, who would of thought you would have that big of plants this year. Happy for you. Glad the nurse is showing who is boss.

I appreciate your words TC.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice garden. Big girls.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking big! N GREEN!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2017)

Summer sizzles on.

1. Satori bud
2. Little Northern Lights clones, cut the day we put the plants in the garden.
3. Northern Lights, plant farthest along budding.
4. Front gate, right is Headband 818, left is GDP cross. 

View attachment IMG_0877.jpg


View attachment IMG_0876.jpg


View attachment IMG_0875.jpg


View attachment IMG_0874.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 20, 2017)

stunning


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking great my friend! :aok: We're hitting go time! Gonna be a busy couple months ahead


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2017)

OH MY GOSH TC!!! what did you do this week, those are fabulous. it sure doesn't look like you got a late start.. how cool is that?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2017)

As cool as it gets Rose. Makes me think starting the seeds in march is too early, lol.

Thanks for the kind words friends.

Umbra, that GDP cross is looking grand up front there.

Stone, trying to get all the fishing in we can in the next few weeks, soon we won't be going anywhere.

Let's all be safe out there checking that eclipse.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 21, 2017)

Looking good tc.  Ready to see the baseball bat buds.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2017)

On the lake while we had a partial view of the event.

1. Felt like being inside of a Japanese landscape.  The smoke is blowing in from wildfires 100 miles +/- of there.
2. Eclipse as far as it went for us, taken with a Cannon point and shoot with the eclipse glasses over the lense.
3. A panarama taken with IPad Pro. The lense covered photos from it didn't take very well. 

View attachment IMG_0898.JPG


View attachment IMG_0899.JPG


View attachment IMG_0878.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 21, 2017)

tcbud said:


> On the lake while we had a partial view of the event.
> 
> 1. Felt like being inside of a Japanese landscape.  The smoke is blowing in from wildfires 100 miles +/- of there.
> 2. Eclipse as far as it went for us, taken with a Cannon point and shoot with the eclipse glasses over the lense.
> 3. A panarama taken with IPad Pro. The lense covered photos from it didn't take very well.



Beautiful pics tc, some of my earliest memories are when I lived in ****** *******during the 60's. My Dad was a surveyor and was doing his thing marking the water line of Trinity Lake. Unfortunately for me, when the project ended we moved on. That happened many times in my life...
My sister though, returned and lives in ******** *****. I don't pretend to guess where you are because Northern California has many scenes like the ones in yours pics, it just reminded me of my childhood years there.... wonderful garden you have going!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you Redeye, I love living here.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2017)

As August slowly ends the show begins here in the Garden.
1.  One Northern Lights with some pink color in her pistols. Love those.
2-3. Other Northern Lights showing white pistols at the other end of the garden.
4.  Nurse Larry very top top. She will  have some very long colas from the look of her. She is the tallest plant in the garden by 4-6 inches and also one of the biggest around.

So very happy with what is going on now. We have switched to Beasty Bloom by Fox Farms now. Giving a little Grow Big for keeping them green, every now and then. Molasses is still being given a few times a week.

I am amazed still they got this big as late as we started compared to other years. We are a little behind my brother this year wth the flowers. He started with older plants to begin with. I think we are right on time here comparing to previous years timelines.

Cheers everyone, enjoy the day. 

View attachment IMG_3955.jpg


View attachment IMG_3967.jpg


View attachment IMG_3959.jpg


View attachment IMG_3957.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi TC, could you take a pic of the plant of Nurse Larry, I have never seen her look like that.  She looks skinny.  The top picture of NLights is beautiful. I am so glad you aren't way behind. Outdoor doesn't work like indoor for timing does it.  It happens when it happens and sometimes it is very fast. I am waiting for the fast part....lol mojo man! or woman.


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey Tc how is that gdp x bpu doing? Was it a boy?


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2017)

Rose waiting on fast here too. Fast seems to be in October around here when you have to be fast trimming, getting them in before the weather turns. Here is over all the monster Nurse Larry and her tops, 1-2.

Umbra the GDPx BPU looks awesome. Pic 3. She is the first thing I see when going into the garden. Never had that big of plant in that position before. I can't wait to try her.

We have another heat wave coming at us here. Possible 110's over the weekend. We will be staying home withMr. Tc watching out the window for heat stress. 

View attachment IMG_0915.jpg


View attachment IMG_0914.jpg


View attachment IMG_0913.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow Tc, I've never seen my stuff outdoors and rockin like that. Thank you. Good meds for sure.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2017)

No, thank you Umbra. Anytime you want to run something outdoors send it over and I would be pleased to oblige. We will be popping another of this cross next season and hoping for a female. Really, can't thank you enough. Have treasured the bud from other grows that was from GDP clones. It was always the hard hitter of the year. Always a personal favorite. I was thrilled when I saw those letters on the seed pack.


----------



## umbra (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Tc, I saw your post in BBP's Indica thread about bubba...I sent you a very special cross of sensi star x pre 98 Bubba Kush ( katsu cut ) named star kush. You gonna likey.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 29, 2017)

Tc, lovely color on the northern lights.    It's about I get exciting!    I love this time of year.    I get to watch a few stellar outdoor grow threads.    I hope to have the opportunity to grow outdoors one day.   If only for the experience.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking good tc! Loving that pink pistiled NL. I ran that pink pistils were a sign of high CBD. 



> Hi Tc, I saw your post in BBP's Indica thread about bubba...I sent you a very special cross of sensi star x pre 98 Bubba Kush ( katsu cut ) named star kush. You gonna likey.


That definitely sounds dank. Are they fems umbra?


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

no regular seeds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2017)

umbra said:


> no regular seeds



Oh nice! You have outstanding taste, my friend.


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

I listed them wrong, should be bubba x sensi


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2017)

How is your Satori doing?  Mine are just beginning to flower.

You just always have the most beautiful outdoor plants!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you Umbra, will be looking out for them. We had some pre 98 clones in a few grows when we first started and were running 22 plants in the cage. We will definitely pop some and get at least one female. I've run sensi star before too and it was just that, a star. We will be a little more on top of things next season, thanks again.

Goddess, the Satori are the smallest plants and by small I mean only in relation to the monsters out there (not small at all). You can see them in previous posts when looking at the whole garden, they would be on the long side next to the tomatoes in the corner. They are in bud and looking great. Will outline them in the next pics. You can see their two tops behind the Northern Lights shown above. Pretty tall girls.

We are under attack from smoke now. A fire has started down river from us. We are socked in to the point of under a 1/4 mile visibility. This pic was taken yesterday, is now worse. I am glad the girls are  not further along now as the ash flying would surely land on their flowers. It has been over 4 years since the smoke has been this bad here. With the terrain being straight up and down along with this smoke, it may be a long time before they get this one contained. We are hoping for the wind to shift, until then, I'm staying indoors and may leave the area totally for a few days.

Thanks for looking in all, keep yourselves safe.

Went by a Red Cross shelter in town yesterday, please keep those in jeopardy in your thots and prayers (from floods to fires and every disaster in between,the Red Cross are always there). 

View attachment IMG_0917.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh no, that's horrible. I hope they get the fire under control and it doesn't affect your property. Keep you in my thoughts tc.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2017)

The fire is about 30 miles away by road. Homes lost, very sad.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2017)

Young Buds 

View attachment IMG_0947.jpg


View attachment IMG_0945.jpg


View attachment IMG_0944.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 5, 2017)

Impressive!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2017)

Than you Red.

A few full bodied girls and a sunset. The Satori is for you Goddess. 

View attachment IMG_0943.jpg


View attachment IMG_0949.jpg


View attachment IMG_0941.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2017)

Lightning and thunder and pouring rain last night and this morning. Looks like it is going right over the fire near here. Also looks to be raining on the monster fire in the county north from us. Maybe this is the end of these fires in the north state.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 7, 2017)

Everything is just beautiful tcbud!  Your Satori are a lot further along then mine are!

Let's hope the rains did some good.  It is always scary when lightening accompanies the rain though.  Air quality sucks everywhere in the west.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2017)

Just looked at last years Alien Head Grow. My words are how I feel this year, "we seem to be running behind last year", almost the exact words I used last year.

Will get some pics up in an hour or so.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2017)

1.  Garden on *8/2/17* I take this pic usually before they go into flower. Compared to last year, these plants are much bigger this year.
2.  A casualty of some birds enjoying the garden. *Headband 818*
3.  Pink pistol *Northern Lights*
4.  *Satori*
5.  Biggest *Northern Lights*, earliest to bud.
6.  Back side of the* GDP* cross.
7.  Up look of the HUGE *Nurse Larry*

Less than a month now we Harvest.

Feeding Beasty Bloom from Fox Farms and Cha Ching. Will be giving a little of the Grow Big tonight to keep them Green. The fade has started and can't keep all the leaves green no matter what. So pretty as the fall color start here. 

View attachment IMG_4110.jpg


View attachment IMG_4118.jpg


View attachment IMG_4135.jpg


View attachment IMG_4138.jpg


View attachment IMG_4152.jpg


View attachment IMG_4153.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh my!  I could sit there all day. What beauties you have and a later start. Gotta say that the nurse is looking lovely, beautiful actually as your whole garden is. TC, I just love your grows.  You and THG and I need to smoke some of that satori together.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2017)

I agree Rose. I sit in there on a stool in the shade a coupe times a day. 

This Garden is thanks to you, 2redeyes and Umbra. Thank you all.


----------



## umbra (Sep 12, 2017)

magnificient


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh Rosebud, I agree.  This is something we should try and make happen!  I am hoping to be able to bring you a big bunch of Satori as I know your didn't grow any.

Tcbud, I just love watching your grows, they are always so lovely.  You have a great lineup this year.  The Nurse Larry is a monster!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 12, 2017)

:stoned:

very nice


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2017)

1.  Nurse Larry
2.  Northern Lights
3.  Satori
4.  Northern Lights (with pink pistols plant)
5.  Headband 818
6.  GDP cross *for some reason I can't get into my head the crossed strain*
7.  Looking Up to Nurse Larry
8.  The Garden

Ah, the smell is sweet! 

View attachment IMG_3970.jpg


View attachment IMG_3972.jpg


View attachment IMG_3973.jpg


View attachment IMG_3977 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_3979.jpg


View attachment IMG_3981.jpg


View attachment IMG_3993.jpg


View attachment IMG_4004.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

A work of art, I tell ya. I want a print of that last pic on my wall. What size pots are those again?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 13, 2017)

The two northern lights look great tc.    I'll show these pics to the guy that made the seeds.   I'm sure he will like seeing them in good outside sunlight.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you *yarddog*for the seeds. Northern Lights is my all time favorite strain. One in the back corner is way ahead of the rest. She will prolly get the pleasure of being the first down. She has that short squaty look of long past Northern Lights we have grown. We will probably run them again next year as we have some of the seeds you gave us left. (I had a senior moment in that last thread that I thanked the contributors of the seeds for this years garden. So I will thank you all again correctly this time *Yarddog*, Umbra and Rose *and I believe HempGoddess for the Satori via Rose*. Sorry about the mix up, I'm a senior now and claim "senior moment" excuse for my blunder, please forgive me).


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2017)

Rose, those are 45 gallon. Not to big, not to little, just right. Not to heavy when filled with soil that Mr. Tc can't drag them around the garden.  Time sure passes slow this time of year. I left for three days over Labor Day weekend and it seemed like they grew a lot. Looking every day this week seems like they haven't changed in a week. But we are on the countdown now. Next week will be our first official storm coming at us. Hopefully it will pass quickly.


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2017)

If your satori came from Rose, then they are satori/haze and they were a gift from me.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey tcbud,  I have no problems here.   I'm glad you like them.   Cool it turns out you really like the strain I happened to send. Because of your pictures I decided to soak a dozen beans myself.   I am still excited to see them grown outside in good sunshine.  And by a good grower too.   Props to you tc


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes Umbra they came from Rose. Great seeds. Stable genetics, they look almost identical. Thank you for letting me know and I owe you another thank you for the success of this years crop.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2017)

Yarddog, your gonna love your Northern Lights. I can't wait to get one down and try it. Three more weeks, some time to quick dry and Shazam, I'm gonna be high.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2017)

1-2  Satori x Haze
3     Northern Lights
4-5  Nurse Larry (Monster Plant)
6     GDP x (help me out Umbra again?) Im thinking some kinda *stani name?
7     The very tip top of the farthest along Northern Lights. Oh man is she chunky.

Tonight we took some with flash and the tip top pics are Mr. Tc on the ladder this afternoon.  Gonna enter the pink pistol Northern Lights in the BPOM.  Looking back on last year, seems we started trimming the first week into October. Looks like the same time this year. I just today started looking for amber.  A little early, I know.

Cheers All! 

View attachment IMG_4011.jpg


View attachment IMG_4013.jpg


View attachment IMG_4017.jpg


View attachment IMG_4026.jpg


View attachment IMG_4020.jpg


View attachment IMG_4055.jpg


View attachment IMG_4021.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

gdp x bpu ( blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hash plant ) LOL


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you Umbra, how the heck you remember that mouthful? BPU it is then. GDP x BPU is one sweet smelling girl. You have any pics of her at the finish? I know I can't bring her as far along as you would under lights, but she is slated to be the last cut down. I have HIGH hopes for her (pun intended). I'm hoping she turns purple with a name like that.

First storm down from the north dropped about a teaspoon of water last night, more expected in the next few days.


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2017)

Keef has some GDP x bpu flowering. She packs on the trichomes.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

I gotta say TC, you are going to like that Nurse Larry, she has great pain meds. She is a good girl, i am so glad you have her. Your plants are much further along than mine, but it got cold here last night so I imagine they will hurry up now.  i love that you have a grow that is rocking it like usual.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you Rose. I'm looking forward to trying all those plants. I seem to recall, I believe Hemp Goddess said, to take some of the Satori early for a racey high? We have one Northern Lights that is nearest, thinking two more weeks. Mr. Tc said he saw some amber on outer leaves high up today. Time to get out the micro viewer.
So glad to hear your bugs are on the outs.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 22, 2017)

Overnight temps last night 40f, night before 38f.  First frost warning last night.

I write stuff like that in here so I can pull this up next year for comparison.

Am expecting overnight temps to be back in the 50's next week and daytime temps back to the 80's. Not much rain from that storm that went thru this last week. No damage to any of the plants. I am thinking that around the 10th give or take a couple days we should start harvest. Pics soon.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2017)

Time to get busy my friend! Good luck through the harvest. Already starting the earliest finishers here. Busy time of year has begun and it smells amazing


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2017)

Sunday Pics

1. Pink Pistol* Northern Lights*
2-3 *Satori x Haze*
4-6* Northern Lights* all same plant (farther along than the others)
7. *Headband 818* 

View attachment IMG_4060.jpg


View attachment IMG_4066.jpg


View attachment IMG_4069.jpg


View attachment IMG_4080.jpg


View attachment IMG_4077.jpg


View attachment IMG_4085.jpg


View attachment IMG_4093.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 23, 2017)

Getting close!      Nice fat cola's.


----------



## umbra (Sep 24, 2017)

stunning plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 28, 2017)

Great looking plants. Nice pics too. Love the sharp focus of the subject with the background out of focus.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks awesome as usual my friend! :aok: :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2017)

Love that Northern lights with the pink.. so cute TC. Well, we are getting close now When will you start harvest?  I am hoping mine will add some weight in the next 10 days. Yours are just beautiful as always.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 29, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Love that Northern lights with the pink.. so cute TC. Well, we are getting close now When will you start harvest?  I am hoping mine will add some weight in the next 10 days. Yours are just beautiful as always.



Speaking of Northern Lights, I harvested mine today. It was a Northern Lights autoflower that I planted way late in the growing season. It had it's days cut short real fast by the waning sunlight and was also probably stunted by my lack of growing skills... anyway, I hope to get a couple doobies out of it. You guys (tcbud, Rosebud, Ston-loc, THG and all you outdoor growers) are my inspiration so I hope to do better next year... in the meantime, I'll watch you all harvest your grows and try myself some indoor farming. 

View attachment IMG_1596.JPG


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2017)

Looks good there Redeyes, any smoke is better than no smoke. And if you grow it yourself, it just keeps getting better and better.

Rose, the plan now is to start with the short bushy Northern Lights on the weekend of the 7th. Saw some amber yesterday on a few plants too! Am taking little cuttings to dry in the kitchen window, a little taste, a little toke. Gonna take the I pad out for a few shots now.

Cloudy here today. Love these fall temps, tho Wednesday it felt like summer.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2017)

Gonna post discription on the next post. 

View attachment IMG_1075.jpg


View attachment IMG_0956.jpg


View attachment IMG_0965.jpg


View attachment IMG_0967.jpg


View attachment IMG_0968.jpg


View attachment IMG_0980.jpg


View attachment IMG_1061.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2017)

1. Northern Lights slated to come down October 7-8.
2. Makes me know fall is here. Seriously into the fade. Left PinkNorthern Lights, middle GDP X BPU, Right Headband 818.
3. Pink NorthernLights, starting to fade.
4. Pink Northern Lights
5. Satori x Haze, first putting on purple from the chill.
6. Monster Nurse Larry
7. Foreground Pink Northern Lights, middle is GDP X BPU, far Headband 818. I was actually on a ladder for that shot!

I looked at the trichs on a few and seems like they are clouding up. Not all clouded but getting there. Cheers all!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2017)

I am jealous of you folks (but happy for you)that need ladders to tend to your plants. Awesome looking crop!


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Tc, stellar as always. Hard to tell if there was much color on the gdp x bpu. How's she smell? What do you think of the headband 818? The satori/haze were bred by Freak from Cabin Fever Seeds, he gifted them to me and I re-gifted them to Rose. Dispensaries down here seem to value kush x indica strains than good sativas. Those seeds were too good to just sit around collecting dust.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2017)

Umbra, GDPxBPU has not started to color yet. We have only had a couple really cold mornings so far, it's holding in mid 40's to low 50's. I like the aroma, this is by far a stinkyer group of plants than the Alien/Headband grows of the last couple years. I get a good whiff inside the house with the windows open in the afternoon. As you can see the GDP x BPU is packing on the trichs.

I am liking the formation of buds and size the best on the Satori x Haze. The buds below the terminal ends are tight to the stalk and rock had mostly. I can almost hear the thunk as they will hit the tray while trimming. Those two have shown purple leaf stems from the start. With the cooler temps we are getting purple in the leaf veins now. (Pic) I am really looking forward to the next weeks, she Is gonna look awesome color wise.

As for my old friend Headband 818, she is a fem seed from Cali Connection (as were the Alien from the last 2 years). She puts on some great smoke, Mr. Tc favorite. It is also a stable strain, identical plants very easy to trim. She was the hardest hitter from last year.

People want that couch lock it seems when buying pot. I like it all myself. Don't want a couch lock at 2 in the afternoon, right? I even like taking some early for a more cerebral high sometimes. I am thinking just that for some Satori. 

So glad those Satori seeds did not sit and collect dust, thank you.  You can direct Freak to my journal if he wants to see them growing under the California sun. 

View attachment IMG_0975.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2017)

I loved that cross, smoked it all last year.  looking amazing TC.   I know i told you take the nurse larry late if you can.  yummy at your house.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2017)

those leaves look like dinner plates, lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2017)

Rose, the big Nurse Larry is slated to come down last, along with the GDP x BPU.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2017)

1. The fade is seriously on.
2. The Northern Lights that we started taking today!
3. The Satori x Haze thru the fence
4. More Northern Lights
5. Center is Northern Lights
6. Satori x Haze, upper bud
7. Headband 818
8. Nurse Larry (medicine woman x Larry OG)

We started, a small two hour session this afternoon. Lots of big nuggets coming from the small bushy Northern Lights plant. We get serious tomorrow, start at nine, lunch at noon, trim till 4. We should be able to do a pound a day. From the looks of the plants, the one we are starting with looks to be the hardest to trim. By that I mean leafiest. Smells sweet with a touch of pine. 

View attachment IMG_4119.jpg


View attachment IMG_4177.jpg


View attachment IMG_4165.jpg


View attachment IMG_4158.jpg


View attachment IMG_4147.jpg


View attachment IMG_4140.jpg


View attachment IMG_4120.jpg


View attachment IMG_4133.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks like you might finish by next spring!!!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2017)

We are off to the races for sure here. May be a hurry up and wait thing tho. Halfway done with the big Northern Lights. Don't know if we will do another right away or wait a couple days. I'm fine how ever we do this. 

38f this morning. 52f yesterday, what a swing.


----------



## umbra (Oct 4, 2017)

breathtaking


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2017)

A Tale of Two Satori.

1-4 Smaller of the Two Satori, taken today. Showing close to all Cloudy with a few Amber on the larger outer bud leaf.

5-7 Larger Satori, will wait on her. She is gonna be so beautiful as she colors up in the cold. 

View attachment IMG_4185.jpg


View attachment IMG_4193.jpg


View attachment IMG_4220.jpg


View attachment IMG_4248.jpg


View attachment IMG_4204.jpg


View attachment IMG_4205.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2017)

Nurse Larry

1. Plant along the back wall, showing a blue tone to the bud.

2-3 Nurse Larry along the west end. The Monster plant, smaller and airier buds than pic 1. These have the long kolas. I haven't had kolas this long since a Mango I grew years ago. Gonna take 4 days to get her down, or three. 

View attachment IMG_4233.jpg


View attachment IMG_4200.jpg


View attachment IMG_4244.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2017)

damn


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh yeah Umbra, damn is right. We worked bout 5-6 hours and filled a ordinary paper grocery bag bout 3/4 full. Clippa clippa clippa. Thanks for stopping by. 

View attachment IMG_1077.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 7, 2017)

you grow fantastic weed tcbud---thanks form sharing---what do you do to fight humidity/bud rot


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2017)

Orangesunshine today we are at about 18% humidity. Very dry for here, winds will be blowing a red flag warning the next couple days. Last year we had the third wettest October in recorded history (of temps, lol). Quite the swing. Normally we have fog and do get some bud rot, not much. We keep a sharp eye looking for the signs of rot. None yet this year. Normally humidity is something we can not fight. Last year we did not cover the buds when it rained and got only a very small amount of rot. Other years we have tarped the garden and I think we got more then due to the sun hitting the tarp and warmth building up if there was no breeze.
Right now I'm worried that the trichs won't be cloudy enough to get a good buzz on the frost plants we take. Not much I can do about it, these plants have got to be harvested this month.
It's looking pretty out there.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice work. It is a pleasure to check it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2017)

tcbud said:


> Orangesunshine today we are at about 18% humidity. Very dry for here, winds will be blowing a red flag warning the next couple days. Last year we had the third wettest October in recorded history (of temps, lol). Quite the swing. Normally we have fog and do get some bud rot, not much. We keep a sharp eye looking for the signs of rot. None yet this year. Normally humidity is something we can not fight. Last year we did not cover the buds when it rained and got only a very small amount of rot. Other years we have tarped the garden and I think we got more then due to the sun hitting the tarp and warmth building up if there was no breeze.
> Right now I'm worried that the trichs won't be cloudy enough to get a good buzz on the frost plants we take. Not much I can do about it, these plants have got to be harvested this month.
> It's looking pretty out there.



yes indeed it is looking pretty good out there---i believe we are practically neighbors where my rh is high due to the pacific ocean so close---1 day i hope to get proper air flow in my spot to fight my rot and pm issues---anyhow---surely you will have your cloudy trichs in no time and harvest no bud before it's time---heat wave for the next week or so---no rain in the forecast---be well---keep up the good work---thanks for sharing your garden rocks!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2017)

Started the Headband this afternoon. Couldn't take a day off. Were gonna take a day off. Then I took the lil' magnifier out to check some trichs. Looked pretty darn Cloudy on the Headband and the GDP X BPU. Both were sporting some Amber. So, there we were, with nothing to do...... 

View attachment IMG_4280.jpg


View attachment IMG_4288.jpg


View attachment IMG_4291.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 9, 2017)

YOU DO BEAUTIFUL WORK---no such thing as a day off in October


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2017)

Started on the Large Nurse Larry. Hit it hard for a day and looks like there is more than half left.

Froze the night before last. Got some damage to larger leaf up high. Last night no frost. 

View attachment IMG_4298.jpg


View attachment IMG_4300.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 13, 2017)

How you holding up? Everything looks beautiful TC. The Bud of the month looks pretty nice up there too. I love that blue Nurse... so pretty.  Hang on to your hat, trim that stuff.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 13, 2017)

Wow......:48:.....


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> How you holding up? Everything looks beautiful TC. The Bud of the month looks pretty nice up there too. I love that blue Nurse... so pretty.  Hang on to your hat, trim that stuff.



Doing good here. Still kinda looks like we haven't done much.

Thanks for looking in. More pics tomorrow. Got a few good ones of the blur Larry.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2017)

Seriously pretty flowers in this thread. What's your fav so far tc?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2017)

Got to be the Satori, Nurse Larry, the big plant, is a good high.

UP dated ipad today, omg cant hardly type on this keyboard. want oldkeyboard , too high for this . F0rk bitmoji.  

out doorgrowers, power on dudes!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes I wish Apple would find something else to do beside change s**t for the sake of change... happy harvesting!



tcbud said:


> Got to be the Satori, Nurse Larry, the big plant, is a good high.
> 
> UP dated ipad today, omg cant hardly type on this keyboard. want oldkeyboard , too high for this . F0rk bitmoji.
> 
> out doorgrowers, power on dudes!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2017)

1. Northern Lights
2. A Passel of buds, mostly Nurse Larry Monster Plant
3-4. Nurse Larry, monster
5. Satori, she comes down today, will post a top pic of her later.
6. Blue Nurse Larry
7. Yesterdays finish of the Pink pistol Northern Lights. Might be close to a two pound plant! Easy 1 and a 1/2.

Fast trim is done, and it is off to the races. One more day then one more day after that. Rain is coming Thursday. Not sure if we will cover.

Cheers outdoor growers out there! 

View attachment IMG_4318.jpg


View attachment IMG_4328.jpg


View attachment IMG_4330.jpg


View attachment IMG_4345.jpg


View attachment IMG_4350.jpg


View attachment IMG_4366.jpg


View attachment IMG_4305.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2017)

very nice


----------



## yarddog (Oct 16, 2017)

nice tcbud, glad you are happy with the northern lights. i have a dozen vegging now waiting for sex


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2017)

1-2  The last of the Satori. Smoked some last night of the first plant down, very nice.

3-5  The GDP x BPU. Was thinking of taking her down today, changed the plan, she needs more time. Also, you can see the damage the cold has done to the top tops. Leaves die up there and will be taken off by hand. Reason for this is the rot they may cause. Also, we will be getting a good day of rain on Thursday, and the dead stuff will possibly rot there. Had a branch break on her a couple days ago, will try her tonight. These pics are for you Umbra, I had one of the whole plant for you but, Mr. Tc's head was in the frame. Will get a whole plant pic up here before we take her down.

Today we work on the Monster Nurse Larry. I am still amazed at the sheer number of buds on her. Huge plant. We have taken almost a lb on the first cut. 

View attachment IMG_4394.jpg


View attachment IMG_4404.jpg


View attachment IMG_4425.jpg


View attachment IMG_4422.jpg


View attachment IMG_4413.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 17, 2017)

jeez... that satori looks like you could use it like a club. nice work!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 19, 2017)

1. Nurse Larry
2-4 GDPxBPU
5. Northern Lights

Got 2/3 down on Nurse Larry, will finish tomorrow.

First rain of the Fall tonight. Will not cover. It is not gonna rain much and will be done by morning.

Seeing the light at the end of tunnel. 

View attachment IMG_4432.jpg


View attachment IMG_4444.jpg


View attachment IMG_4473.jpg


View attachment IMG_4455.jpg


View attachment IMG_4461.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2017)

omg, too bad ya got a late start! LOL.. I love picture 2.. it looks so fall, and huge and lovely fade with beautiful buds. Love that pic.  Good luck trimming it is hard. Like you don't know that. I am so glad you share your grow with us each year, it is a treat. Thank you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> omg, too bad ya got a late start! LOL.. I love picture 2.. it looks so fall, and huge and lovely fade with beautiful buds. Love that pic.  Good luck trimming it is hard. Like you don't know that. I am so glad you share your grow with us each year, it is a treat. Thank you.




she sure does make pretty flowers


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you guys. Done trimming early today. Worked on the last two Northern Lights. Small amount of bud rot on two high tops. One on each plant. Ah well. The pot gods are good to us this year.

Rose, you got that right on the lol. We did run two less plants than usual (will not count the two small clones). Looks like harvest will be very similar to last year yield wise.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2017)

So, Mr. Tc picks up a bud from under the drying screen last evening. Today we are sitting on the porch, its Millertime. He grinds up a bud, we toke it up. Mr. Tc says, "thats pretty good bud, thats good pot, thats off the floor". He has any kinda bud with a name and were smoking bud off the floor! Yup, my iPad was on the porch with us.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

:spit::giggle::laugh: floor pot.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2017)

LOL--floor pot.  Common at my house.  Yesterday, I found a small branch on the floor of the closet in the spare bedroom.  This had to be bud from my indoor grow last winter.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 24, 2017)

u r lucky to have a climate to wait this long. in n.e. every single bud would be mold if i waited till yellow leaf. impressive grow bud!!!


----------



## umbra (Oct 24, 2017)

TcBud thanks for those pix of the gdp x bpu. She looks huge and pretty. I hope she smokes well for you. Good meds for sure.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2017)

Umbra, Very Very Good Meds. I tried some last night and it is now my favorite from the year. Pink Pistol Northern Lights is up there too. And the Satori, and and and. Kid in a Candy Store syndrome.

This year started out iffy for us here. And I wish to say, thanks to Our OUTSTANDING forum, our wonderful members, we harvested a near record year of the sweet cheeba!  Thank you all dear friends for your help with the seeds and support here.

This summer was one of the hottest I can remember here. Seems we had six weeks of above  the 100f mark and weeks of temps in the 110's. We had ten plants taking the area we usually put in 12. Because of the extra space and the lessoning of the drought conditions we grew a couple cherrie tomato plants and enjoyed them almost everyday as they ripened. We did not have a huge drop in overnight temps in October and most days were in the 70's plus. Rain was not an issue at all. We lost maybe two top inches to bud rot/freeze. A couple friends here have been over the last couple days taking all they can from what we have left on the plants. We actually leave quite a bit for them. Today will be the day the cage is collapsed and the last of the plants will hit the fire pile.

I have enjoyed talking to you all, those who post and those who don't, while enjoying another summer here at our home.  I post these last few pics of the last few cuts here.

Thank you for stoping in and may all your smoke be smooth and sweet.

1. The last Norther Lights plant.
2-4 The last tops from the last two Northern Lights plants.
5-6 The last of the last of the last of the last to trim, Headband 818.

As a cartoon character used to say,

Thats All Folks! 

View attachment IMG_4452.jpg


View attachment IMG_4495.jpg


View attachment IMG_4489.jpg


View attachment IMG_4499.jpg


View attachment IMG_4530.jpg


View attachment IMG_4532.jpg


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 28, 2017)

Tcbud, its been a pleasure watching you grow these meds. Youve inspired me to try some more outdoor growing next spring. Ill get an earlier start and though I cant grow monsters like you do(gotta be stealthy in town), I can use the sun to make some nice plants. I found this year that autos work for me to keep the size down. That and smaller grow pots. Anyway congrats on a great harvest and a Smokey winter to come!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing grow tc. Hard to pic a fav but gdp x bpu is a monster!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2017)

Don't go!!!, i hate it when you leave.. but it is always a big fat treat when you return in the spring. Come in early and see if I have a CBD you might want to try.  We will all miss you and your journal. you do it right! Thank you.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2017)

Glad you all enjoyed our joint effort. Get it? Joint?


----------

